# APD, breeding rate and best nest boxes?



## northfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Was wondering what nest boxes peoples APDs prefer? I have tried small finch boxes, coconuts and grass bird nests and they sleep in the cardboard tubes? I want them to feel secure so they will breed well.

About how many litters a year do they usually produce and have people had better results with putting them on a light cycle with longer light or dark periods?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't breed my APDs, but their favourite hide is a wooden bird box. I've tried the coconuts and a grass bird house and they wouldn't use it, but they love the wooden one in this photo that I bought in a local garden centre. I give them edible shredded paper and offcuts of fleece from making my hammocks and they use that as their bedding. They stuff the house so well I have to use tweezers to get it all out at 'big clean' time. :lol2: The second photo had been recently cleared out, so they hadn't finished stuffing it yet!

I only have 2 so I sometimes find one nesting in a cardboard tube or a hanging fleece pouch, but no question they LOVE the wooden bird house. By the way I have two of these houses, so that I can clean one and use one, cos you can see in the second photo they sit on top of it a lot! :lol:


----------



## bruton2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi there I do breed APD, I also have several nest boxes, the coconut hide, a woven reed one, a fleece bag(but that got really dirty and a nightmare to clean) plastic tubs suspended from the top, a small wooden house one, and a cardboard box filled with cardboard tubes .....guess what they decided to have there first litter in .........Yep the cardboard box.......the babies loved playing in the tubes. (female also choose another box for second litter)
I offer different options for them to choose. Flash my adult male likes a wooden log tube. I guess they like open both ends so they have an escape route......
Musts go its time to log off 10.30 is hand feeding mealies time for them :lol2: have fun I really enjoyed these little rodents .:flrt:


----------



## northfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Feorag, I bought some of those willow lattices for their cages but they had some kind of smell to them, did yours, and are yours made in China?

I guess I will look for more nest options and see what they like best I guess, aside from the wheel is there anything else your guys's really like to use?

bruton2000, do you know what age the babies get pigment to the skin and when they are weaned? will the female move them if the nest is dirty? I have two babies born to the one pair but they are in a tiny nest that is dirty from them eating on top of it, I was going to throw it out soon.


----------



## bruton2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi her first litter was a bit of a surprise and i didnt know she had had them until i heard squeeks and they had fur by the time i saw them. 
I believe its a couple of weeks until they have there fur and its best to leave the nest as is until they start to come out themselves. I would clean around them and offer the female some clean bedding.
My female did move the babies to different areas with the second litter. I have been told they like there own smell LOL so be carefull about a full clean while babies tiny. 
I would wait until they are older then a full clean and chance for photos LOL. I know the nest i cleaned out with the first litter wasnt too bad although female had taken a couple of the hunny/syrup pots into the tube and that made a sticky mess LOL. 
It is tempting to overclean as they do poop a lot with all the messy foods they eat. But i do a pick up everyday and clean all the food pots and leave the nest area to them. I keep a supply of tubes so any dirty ones can be chucked and replaced with ease. i also have lots of cardboard mats cut to size and i put them in areas i know they like to eat or under the hunny pots so again i can remove as soon as a bit dirty. Just helps with speed cleaning. ( i have a big animal family LOL).
:lol2:


----------



## bruton2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

I dont use any light system the room they are in is usually enough for them to know day and Night.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

northfish said:


> Feorag, I bought some of those willow lattices for their cages but they had some kind of smell to them, did yours, and are yours made in China?
> 
> I guess I will look for more nest options and see what they like best I guess, aside from the wheel is there anything else your guys's really like to use?


I honestly can't remember - I bought the single 6' lattice strip years before I got them cos my intention was to use it as a sort of sunscreen for my bonsai. Must admit I didn't notice any sort of smell and I can't remember where it was made??

Mine love the wooden 'tree' that my husband kind of built from a couple of pieces of reptile wood at the back and they love running around the wooden poles & ladder at the top of the cage and down the sisal ropes. I recently cut a hole in a tennis ball and strung it up with dangling fleecy bits from the base. Within a day the fleece had been chewed off and was inside the bird box :lol:


----------



## northfish (Nov 21, 2014)

At what age is it safe to wean APDs? Their eyes are open and they are running around now, and there was 4 not 2: victory:.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd have thought they'd wean themselves if you just put some soft food in at the beginning they'll just wean themselves onto mum's food?


----------



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

Feorag is it possible to pick you brains about the dormice I live in bedlington and currently considering getting some


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Absolutely. I'm no expert, I hasten to add as these are my first, but they came to me as young adults in March 2012 and are still going strong so I must be getting something right :lol:

PM me if you want.


----------

